# Key Turners



## mark handler (Dec 19, 2016)

*For those concerned with accessible keys*





Easy Key Turners
https://www.amazon.com/Enablers-Easy-Turner-Apex-Medical/dp/B000K10V2Q


----------



## mark handler (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## mark handler (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Rick18071 (Dec 19, 2016)

Looks like you would still need to twist your wrist.


----------



## cda (Dec 19, 2016)

How come no electric key turner?? Is out there??


----------



## mark handler (Dec 19, 2016)

Knob Converter


----------



## mark handler (Dec 19, 2016)

cda said:


> How come no electric key turner?? Is out there??


*Drill that puppy.....*


----------



## cda (Dec 19, 2016)

mark handler said:


>




Close, just needs a legal key on it


----------



## mark handler (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## mark handler (Dec 19, 2016)

cda said:


> Close, just needs a legal key on it


*Time to use your cell phone*


----------



## cda (Dec 19, 2016)

Gu


mark handler said:


> *Time to use your cell phone*




I guess Ada compliant if you can talk to the phone??


----------

